# Cologne Christmas Markets Info



## mandyandandy

http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/

Above is a Stellplatz to stay, 8 Euros a night and bookable.

Below is a list of all the markets around the city and the train numbers to get there. The is also a PDF for the markets with numbers to mark the spot and a map of the city with them on, but cannot work out how to put this one on, google will find you it.

Medieval Christmas market at the Chocolate Museum

26th November - 23rd December 2010

Stop: Heumarkt
Tram lines U 1, 7, 9

Bus stop: Schokoladenmuseum
Line 106
and
"Wolters Bimmelbahn" mini-train (opposite Cathedral main entrance)

Lovingly designed and cosy medieval spectacle in the immediate vicinity of the River Rhine: hand-made goods on site, comprehensive cultural programme with concerts, theatre, artistic jugglery and a unique live nativity.

Organiser

KROLLEVENTS
At the Chocolate Museum, Rheinauhafen
50667 Köln
Tel.+ 49 (0) 221.346 36 37
Fax+ 49 (0) 221.346 36 38
======================================================================================================================================================

Cologne Christmas Market Afloat

25th November - 21st December 2010

Rheinpromenade/Old Town

Stop: Heumarkt
Tram lines U 1, 7, 9
and
"Wolters Bimmelbahn" mini-train (opposite Cathedral main entrance)

From Europe's largest floating Christmas market with over forty stalls, you get a truly dreamlike view of the Cologne Old Town and the Cathedral. The market takes place on the ship "MS Wappen von Köln".

Organiser

FORMAT Veranstaltungen
Frankenwerft, Rhinebank Köln
50667 Köln
Tel.+49 (0) 221.201 98 75
Fax+49 (0) 221.201 98 76
=======================================================================================================
Christmas market at the Cologne Cathedral

22nd November - 23rd December 2010

Stop: Dom/Hauptbahnhof
Tram lines: U 5, 16, 18
Inter-urban train: S 6, S 11, S 12, S 13

Experience the Christmas season's moment of glory at the new Christmas market against the backdrop of the Cologne Cathedral. Let yourself be fascinated by diverse arts and crafts, unusual gift ideas and the wide palette of food and drinks on offer.

Organiser
KW Kölner Weihnachtsgesellschaft mbH
Roncalliplatz
50667 Köln
Tel.+49 (0) 21 71.399 19 22
Fax+49 (0) 21 71.34 29 10
=============================================================================================================
Angels Christmas Market at Neumarkt Square

22nd November - 23rd December 2010

Stop: Neumarkt
Tram lines U 1, 3, 4, 7, 9, 16, 18

Visitors will be enchanted by this lovingly decorated Christmas marktet with its charming chalets and high-quality products in the heart of the Cathedral city.

Organiser
CityProjekt Veranstaltungs-GmbH
Neumarkt
50667 Köln
Tel.+49 (0) 221.25 28 69
Fax+49 (0) 221.25 89 98 88
================================================================================================================
Cologne Old Town "Home of the Gnomes"

22nd November - 23rd December 2010

Stop: Heumarkt
Tram lines U 1, 7, 9

In the middle of the historic and idyllic Cologne Old Town stands this rustic Christmas market. According to the famous Cologne legend, this was also the home of the "Heinzelmännchen", who were said to be particularly good craftspeople. Therefore, at this Christmas market you can find a particularly large number of handcraft stalls, where goods are still produced in the traditional way

Organiser
Heinzel GmbH
Old Town
50667 Köln
Tel.+49 (0) 221.93 18 88 58
Fax+49 (0) 221.93 18 88 57
===============================================================================================================
Fairytale Christmas Market at Rudolfplatz Square

22nd November - 23rd December 2010

Stop: Rudolfplatz
Tram lines U 1, 7, 12, 15

Just a ten minute walk from Neumarkt, the Fairytale Christmas market is situated at Rudolfplatz. The motto of the sixty huts at the Hahnentorburg is the brothers' Grimm tales. Therefore, this Christmas market delights particularly younger visitors.

Organiser
Gemeinschaft Kölner Schausteller eG
Rudolfplatz
50667 Köln
Tel.+49 (0)221.51 98 83
Fax+49 (0)221. 52 90 32
=============================================================================================================================
Christmas Market at Stadtgarten Garden

25th November - 23rd December 2010

Stop: Friesenplatz
Tram lines U 3, 4, 5, 11, 12, 15

Immerse yourself in the idyllic village atmosphere of the Christmas market at Stadtgarten! 60 exhibitors will offer their goods: lifestyle made with feeling and modern creations, traditional handicraft and nostalgic paraphernalia, culinary specialties and regular cultural offerings.

Organiser
Stadtgarten Restaurant Betriebs GmbH
Stadtgarten
50672 Köln
Tel.+49 (0) 221.95 29 94 33
Fax+49 (0) 221.95 29 94 90

Hope someone finds it of use. Apologies to those who have read this on other forum. 
Mandy
-----


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

We are regulars at the koln Christmas Markets and always stay at the Marsdorf Stelplaz at 50.91605 and 6.84732. It is on the tram/railway line direct into the centre. Charges are very cheap for the tram about 8 euro for 5 adults ticket. The stelplaz is free and it has electric hookups at modest rates. Toilet at the station carpark downside is water has been tuned off last few times we have used it.


----------



## peejay

Nice post Mandy, lots of useful info.

There is also Motorhome parking (overnighting possible) close to the centre alongside Konrad Adenauer Ufer (B51) overlooking the Rhein.

N50.950980 E6.967640

Late edit - The parking I have mentioned above is within the Umweltzone so you will need either a red, yellow or green sticker for access.

The 2 other stellplatz mentioned at Marsdorf and Riehl are both outside the Umweltzone.

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/mediaasset/content/pdf57/7-2.pdf

Pete


----------



## mandyandandy

Have written to book the one I mentioned given on here but not had a reply in 3 days, should I write again, they do say that the reservation isn't valid unless I get confirmation. 

Not sure how long is long, I always thought Germans would be fast off the mark on things like this. 

Thanks again for tips given. 

Mandy


----------



## Dooney

Hi Mandy

The Stellplatz will only accept bookings for a weekend that has to include the Friday night, they will also only allow a maximum of 15 pitches to be booked, otherwise it is first come first served.

regards

Jerry


----------



## mandyandandy

Thanks Dooney, wording was a little confusing and I thought you had to book 2 days if wanting a weekend night. 

We should be ok on first Thursday in December I would have thought, last year did Aachen and expected it to be packed and it had around 30 spaces empty. 

See you too are in Northants, anywhere near Kettering as I see loads of vans around here but never MHF stickers.

Mandy


----------



## AutoMax

I would check the availability as we will be there that week with the Mirage Owners club who have booked a number of spaces that week. I don't know how many they have but as its one of their annual meetings it could be significant. Say hello if you get in, we will be the only Autotrail in amongst the Mirages, don't ask, long story.

Bob


----------



## Dooney

Hi Mandy

We are just outside Northampton, so not too far from Kettering.

We plan to head over there similar date to you so may see you there!

Lorna


----------



## philjohn

Hi,
Have done the Cologne Markets a number of times, if Stellplatz full this is a good campsite, on the banks of the Rhine with good transport links into the city. The site itself can be a bit muddy, but the Facilities are excellent. http://www.camping-berger-koeln.de/english/camping_berger_home.htmlity

Phil J


----------



## Phillip

Excellent post Mandy, thanks for all the useful info. Can you please post the URL to the pdf that you mentioned - thanks.

Peejay, looking on Google Earth the parking you mentioned alongside the river looks great! Does it get busy do you know? Where can you get the sticker you mentioned and what colour would I need for a coachbuild (see my avatar).

We're planning on going on 17th Dec. Eurotunnel is booked. I can't wait  


Phill.


----------



## peejay

Phillip said:


> Peejay, looking on Google Earth the parking you mentioned alongside the river looks great! Does it get busy do you know? Where can you get the sticker you mentioned and what colour would I need for a coachbuild (see my avatar).
> 
> We're planning on going on 17th Dec. Eurotunnel is booked. I can't wait
> 
> Phill.


Phillip,

We have visited the market twice before, on both occasions there were about 5 vans parked up. You need to bear in mind that it is just a car park, not an official stellplatz. It is noisy as its next to the main road. Parking was free at weekends and €3 during the week last time I checked. There were also several vans parked up along the wall with the coaches next to the river, away from the road noise.

Ref the Umwelt sticker, if your van is registered on or after 2006 you should qualify for a green sticker.
See my FAQ post for more info.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

Pete


----------



## tattytony

Mandy we stayed there and they took a few days to get back to us too, it was very cold and got froze up but the electric helped and the water was working even in those temps, bear in mind the waste and water in on your was into the stelplatz so best visit that before you park up :wink: 

We did enjoy our visit and visited most of the markets in the 3 days there last year


----------



## Phillip

peejay said:


> Phillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay, looking on Google Earth the parking you mentioned alongside the river looks great! Does it get busy do you know? Where can you get the sticker you mentioned and what colour would I need for a coachbuild (see my avatar).
> 
> We're planning on going on 17th Dec. Eurotunnel is booked. I can't wait
> 
> Phill.
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip,
> 
> We have visited the market twice before, on both occasions there were about 5 vans parked up. You need to bear in mind that it is just a car park, not an official stellplatz. It is noisy as its next to the main road. Parking was free at weekends and €3 during the week last time I checked. There were also several vans parked up along the wall with the coaches next to the river, away from the road noise.
> 
> Ref the Umwelt sticker, if your van is registered on or after 2006 you should qualify for a green sticker.
> See my FAQ post for more info.....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Thanks Pete,

Excellent information, I would've had no idea about the Umwelt sticker if you had not mentioned it. I think I'll try the posting option.

Phill.


----------



## oldtart

Hi Phill and Pete
I sent off for the sticker, by post, with the 5 Euros. I used the trace and Track service with the Post Office.

It was sent on the 9th November and received on the 15th November. I hope to have the sticker by the time we leave on the 30th November. I will make a posting, if it arrives by then!

If not, we will do as you advise, Pete and buy one at a TUV station or a dealers. 

Thanks for the info mandy.

Val


----------



## mandyandandy

We go a week on Wednesday, they got back to us and we are both booked in for 2 nights of Thurs and Fri, still calling at Brugge on the way then Aachen for the Saturday night. 

Will read this more carefully later just going on a course for the day and catching a train, 

byyess 
Mandy


----------



## oldtart

Hi
I received the sticker on Monday 22nd. November> It was dated 15th. November, the day they received it!

Ours is a yellow one. The colour depende on the age of your vehicle. They make the decision.

Val


----------



## mandyandandy

A Tale of 3 motorhomes - Wednesday 1st December. 

Motorhome 1 - Coming from Kettering, left at 3.30pm 2 adults 1 child, collecting 2 more adults from Ware heading to Bray dunes Aire. 

Motorhome 2 - Coming from Daventry - left at 1pm - 2 adults

Motorhome 3 - Coming from Bath - left at 1pm , 2 adults collecting niece from Folkestone Railway station. 

MH 1 made excellent time on A1 all the way to Ware, picked up passengers left there at 5pm , sailed all way to Dartford Tunnel and beyond without stopping once (in shock as we have always queued there) Had heard that M20 was blocked as was M26 and M2, because all roads so quiet chose the M20 and headed towards A20 to get to Yellow Fisherman chippy for tea. 

Motorhome 2 - made good progress around other side of M25 but then in stand still traffic on M26 for couple of hours, got onto M20 then A20 got to chippy had tea and was just 10mins in front of MH 1 . 

Motorhome 3 - came lower section of M25 then direct onto M20 and also thought how quiet it was, had intended to go to A20 as advised on radio but didn't listen.
:roll: . 

Motorhome 1 spoke to MH2 and told them to carry on and we could meet them at the tunnel as it was starting to snow. MH1 gets to chippy and A20 not good for driving now so Mrs MH1 was not happy so Mr MH1 decided to placate her and heads back to M20. BIG MISTAKE. 

Story ends with MH1 sat in Operation Stack with hundreds of others for around 4 hours, along with MH3 who also carried on till they hit the Stack and sat there as the snow fell from above in bucket loads. MH2 however carries on A20 direct to tunnel and gets on no problem and is over in France and Bray Dunes by 10pm. 

Police are fantastic!!!! 
Firstly they walked along the whole line of the Stack and pulled out all cars , vans and MH's and sent us on our way. 

Secondly MH3 had realised they would not get to niece and got her to get a taxi to service station that was on M20, sadly police and lorries had closed this and policeman went up to the services collected niece and brought her down on foot to the Stack and put her in MH3 van. 

Told us to go and sit in Tesco car park till the morning at junction 12. However as we passed tunnel entrance we saw we could queue there so did, MH3 then rang and did the same but further back. Police came along and moved all normal traffic up side of lorries to entrance and we got through. Went straight into booths and no checks, had escort onto train as slopes so bad down to them. 

MH1 and MH3 ended up on same train and into Bray Dunes for 3.30pm. Motorway over there not good but side road to town was a nightmare, completely cleared by road staff in the morning and clear all the way to Cologne that morning too. 

Had a wonderful time, very cold , frozen pipes etc but fun. 

Mandy


----------



## justlooking

err Mh1 and MH3 got to bray dunes at 3.30 AM !!!!!!!!!

200 miles in approx 4 hrs , 

last 10 miles in 6 /1/2 hours 

Everytime we settled down and thought this is it for the night we moved !!

still dodgy singing and coffee got us though


----------



## ICDSUN

We were also travelling on wed night, 7 miles from tunnel 8.40pm we eventually got on the 5.50am train, the traffic was moving OK albeit slowly. not 1 gritter/plow seen anywhere on the southbound side, all through the night the traffic moved OK going the other way radio did not even know M20 closed, Police said contact the HA.
In contrast the French side was moving equal amount of snow it appeared got up to our 1st stop roads cleared.

We headed to Trier, again heavy snow but all roads OK, snow ploughs were like confetti, returned yesterday, heavy snow for a lot of the journey with a good supply of gritters/plows, it turned to rain around Lille, then sunshine for a few minutes followed by fog, arrived in the UK to be met by the usual message of Salt spreading on all the motorways, we did see 2 units on the M25 not spreading salt though

If you are heading to the German Markets, the one at Trier was disappointingly small, we had a look along the river and did not find any of the stellplatz open

Chris


----------



## Phillip

Morning All!

I applied for the Umweltplakette on-line last Saturday (4th Dec) and a green sticker arived yesterday (8th Dec) 

Excellent service and couldn't have been easier to get it! On line application site is >TUV Sud Application< as suggested by Peejay - thanks again Pete.

It cost 15 euro's, and I was able to pay with my Caxton euro card.

All I have to do now is wait till next Friday when we're off to Cologne. It's gonna be a long week 8O


----------

